# Edited Pictures



## Darman (Jan 15, 2006)

I think that we should have a thread to show off all of our edited pictures, cool _and_ funny ones. Please also tell us what editor you used.
Here is one of mine that I did with Photo Impression 3:


----------



## Darman (Jan 15, 2006)

Found a good one, not intended to be humorous. This is the cover title to a yo-yo video DVD that I made. Photo Imression 3 also.


----------



## b00gi mAM (Jan 15, 2006)

lol this is one i  made when i forst go photoshop


----------



## Darman (Jan 15, 2006)

You made that with _photoshop_? Wow, thats insane! How did u do it?


----------



## gamerman4 (Jan 15, 2006)

Looks like fun with the smudge brush, or the liquify filter. Shouldn't be too hard, just time consuming making it look right.


----------



## littleredtruck (Jan 15, 2006)




----------



## littleredtruck (Jan 15, 2006)




----------



## b00gi mAM (Jan 15, 2006)

ya just used the liquify tool to make him bigger and evened up the edges with the blur tool...


here's the original


----------



## b00gi mAM (Jan 15, 2006)

lol i also shrunk jis weiner down hehe  i hope thats apropriate to post here lol


----------



## 34erd (Jan 15, 2006)

Did this in one second...  I know it sucks lol


----------



## burton_o6 (Jan 15, 2006)

i did this quite a long time ago. i think i was 15 yrs old


----------



## Blue (Jan 16, 2006)

34erd said:
			
		

> Did this in one second...  I know it sucks lol



Nah man that's great . Love the dog.


----------



## 34erd (Jan 16, 2006)

There is suposed to be a cat in the driver seat, but I put to much blur so you cant see it.

How do you make realistic shadows?  I just trace a selection over the object on a new layer, fill it with 30% black, then rotate and flip it to the right postion.  They're nothing compared to some of the stuff I've seen though...


----------



## spacedude89 (Jan 16, 2006)

34erd said:
			
		

> How do you make realistic shadows?



one thing that might help is to blur it more, most shadows arent that sharp.


----------



## computerhakk (Jan 16, 2006)

spacedude89 said:
			
		

>


u just love that picture. hehe. i can see why though.

shadows, what program do you use? adobe? if so, i can assist.


----------



## epidemik (Jan 16, 2006)

^Well its an insane picture^

How long did it take to make?


----------



## comander (Jan 16, 2006)

i have a few manips, but not of real pictures i used pictures off the internet like sigs and stuff


----------



## spacedude89 (Jan 18, 2006)

epidemik said:
			
		

> ^Well its an insane picture^
> 
> How long did it take to make?


about 40 minutes


----------



## Monoxide (Jan 20, 2006)

now i know why it wont work. the adress is ****ermonoxide and this site replaces it with ***


----------



## Geoff (Jan 20, 2006)

Monoxide said:
			
		

> how can i make the pic appear? it works on myspace but not here...


you have to include image tags.

So you would type it in here like this:


----------



## Monoxide (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## computerhakk (Jan 23, 2006)

*added:*
rain, wet tire look, reflection, cencored license plate, some water drops on car, removed logo.





original picture can be found here


----------



## Geoff (Jan 24, 2006)

heres something i made in a few minutes:


----------



## Geoff (Jan 24, 2006)

Heres another thing i made, took me about 10 minutes cause i had to look for some photos:


----------

